# Rhinestone Decals



## kbling (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello everyone. Does anyone know of a company besides Proworld where I can buy Rhinestone decals already pre-made for my Heat Press Machine?

Thank you.


----------



## Sun Turtle (Sep 2, 2010)

www.myrhinestonetransfers.com was at ISS Orlando. I spoke with them and they are very nice. They have a nice selection of pre mades and can do custom designs for you to. I liked them because they have no set up charges and no minimums. Good Luck!


----------

